
France has its own PRISM-like surveillance program, report suggests - Lightning
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/04/france-has-its-own-prism-like-surveillance-program-report-suggests/
======
taylodl
I wonder how much more Snowden will reveal since no one will provide him
asylum?

